# Where do you live?



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I'd love to see the geographic distribution of users.

Where do you live?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

North Carolina


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

We live in Croatia, Europe. Most of time we live in capital Zagreb. We have summer home on croatian mediteranean coast


----------



## angnfla (Jul 9, 2013)

Florida 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, this is funny -

I actually started to make a poll, but then aborted it midway through - I didn't mean to post this~! What an idiot I am.....

Oh, well, we'll see what happens.

Oh, and I'm from Minnesota (but was raised in NJ and MD, and lived in Germany)


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Live in NC.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Suburban Philadelphia, PA


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Redmond, Washington


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Cape Cod, Massachusetts


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Chicago suburb


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Edwardsville, Illinois - southern Illinois near St. Louis


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Northwest New Jersey


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Metrowest, MA


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

North Carolina. There seem to be a lot of us!


----------



## Mr. Brady (Apr 15, 2013)

just moved to Indy from St. Louis


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Mr. Brady said:


> just moved to Indy from St. Louis


Awww, I live near St. Louis...


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

San Francisco bay area, California


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

I know you said you meant to do a poll, but I like seeing where people are from.  Benjamin and I are in Seattle, WA.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

the few, the proud, the FAR Northern Californian!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

New Jersey


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> the few, the proud, the FAR Northern Californian!!


Oh, you mean near San Francisco?:behindsofa:


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Las Vegas and Republic of Panama


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Seattle - where our dogs LOVE the rain! :laugh:


----------



## Lily528 (Oct 3, 2012)

Northern NJ


----------



## Sammi's Mama (Jul 19, 2012)

Alabama

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Southwest Washington state


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Very southeast Georgia! Not many Havs around here - in fact no one here has ever heard of one!


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Billings, Montana. It is very difficult to find a Havanese here.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Northern Virginia (D.C. Suburbs)


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Near Louisville, KY


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Tampa Bay


----------



## cloe's_mom (Aug 21, 2009)

near Phoenix, Arizona


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

I am near Saratoga Springs, New York


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

Anne Streeter said:


> Billings, Montana. It is very difficult to find a Havanese here.


We live just east of Sacramento, CA.

BTW, Anne, have you heard of Kathryn Braund of Roughrider Havanese? She's retired now but bred Havanese for many years in Montana. She's a wonderful person, always used to be so helpful on the yahoo groups, maybe if you emailed her she could give you some names of folks with Havs in your area. My dogs' photos are in her book, "Joyous Havanese". If you're interested, I could probably find her email address.

Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

20 minutes west of Phila, PA


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sometimes Kitchener Ontario , sometimes in the ozone.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Connecticut


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

MarinaGirl said:


> Seattle - where our dogs LOVE the rain! :laugh:


 Yes you do have a bit more than we do in Portland. I grew up in seattle and now live in Oregon city, Oregon.


----------



## izzy's mom (Apr 5, 2013)

Upstate New York, just West of Albany


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Northwest Illinois, along the Mississippi River


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Born in Bethlehem, PA and raised in Nazareth, PA. Now living about 40 miles west of Indianapolis IN.


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

We are just South of Pittsburgh, PA 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda & I are in south GA about 50 miles from the FL border...


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

Washington, DC

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like I am the only one from Cleveland here!


----------



## puppy-love (Nov 9, 2012)

Southern Delaware

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> the few, the proud, the FAR Northern Californian!!


Me too 

I mean, Northern California... Bay Area.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

AnnaM said:


> Me too
> 
> I mean, Northern California... Bay Area.


ha ha, oh I WISH I lived in the Bay Area... we live about 4 hrs north of SF...


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Vermont yeah! Love everything about this state!


----------



## ncchuck (Jul 11, 2012)

Another Carolinian. Central North Carolina.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Metrowest Massachusetts


----------



## notaeb3 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mocha and MacDuff .... Milwaukee, WI suburb


----------



## Murphysmom2011 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sammamish, Washington


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

You can copy and paste this into Google Earth and see our farm:

30'50.49" N 77 50'17.47" W


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Tom King said:


> You can copy and paste this into Google Earth and see our farm:
> 
> 30'50.49" N 77 50'17.47" W


Wait - is that in Cancun, Mexico???:redface:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Nope. It used to work for years. copy and paste this address: 503 Arcadia Rd., henrico, nc 27842


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

20 years in western Washington, now back home in Twin Falls, Idaho


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Just moved from the Bay Area to Vacaville, California
(Near Sacramento for those of you unfamiliar with CA  )
And when I say, just moved, I mean like two days ago. Still unpacking.
I HATE MOVING!!!! But it's a nicer place.


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

Not often I post as I'm still fairly green in all this myself compared to most (our girl turns one on Sept. 6th), but poor ol' Canada needs some rep here. We're in Kitchener, Ontario and spend the majority of summers in our hometown Kincardine, Ontario.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

San Francisco, Ca.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

Massachusetts, just south of Boston


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

South central Florida east coast.


----------



## Rayven (Jul 3, 2013)

This is my very first post. I don't actually have a Havanese yet. The puppies are due near the end of the month! But I thought this would be a good opportunity to say Hi and let you all know where I'm from.
Georgetown, Ontario (just north west of Toronto)


----------



## Lucy419 (Jun 10, 2013)

Washington D.C. metro area


----------



## 1plus2havs (Jan 29, 2010)

Cordova, Tennessee (near memphis) c',)


----------



## Targaryen (Apr 10, 2013)

New South Wales, Australia


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Newcastle, WA (near Seattle)


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Vancouver, BC 
And if you think that Seattle dogs love the rain, feel free to come on up eh


----------



## natstat (Jun 2, 2013)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Edwardsville, Illinois - southern Illinois near St. Louis


We also live in southern Illinois near St. Louis.....Belleville IL


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tom King said:


> You can copy and paste this into Google Earth and see our farm:
> 
> 30'50.49" N 77 50'17.47" W


I think you dropped the 36 at the beginning.

Minnesota for me


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

Haven't got my puppy yet, but thought I would be another to represent Canada!
I'm in beautiful Ottawa, Ontario!


----------



## Dolores (Aug 12, 2012)

Long Island , New York

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

goiter6 said:


> I think you dropped the 36 at the beginning.
> 
> Minnesota for me


 The co-ordinates are correct. Google Earth just doesn't recognize them as co-ordinates in their search box any more, and converts it to some sort of regular address. We're right on the border between Virginia and North Carolina.


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

My sweet Lola and I live in Sugar Hill, GA, a northern suburb of Atlanta. Shame the other Georgians are hundreds of miles away. 

Enjoy the forum so much, and have learned a LOT. Only adopted my 3 y/o gal in April.


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

North Carolina


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Beautiful wine country, Sonoma County, CA

(hour north of SF)


----------



## RoutineAvocado (Feb 6, 2013)

lkwilson said:


> Beautiful wine country, Sonoma County, CA
> 
> (hour north of SF)


Sooo jealous. I used to live near Berkeley and would visit Sonoma every chance I got. Losing that happy place was one of the hardest parts about moving to DC. I gave Virginia wine country a fair shot but it's really not good. The wineries get lucky sometimes but blame their generally poor quality product on the weather. Yeah, that's because you're growing grapes in Virginia...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goiter6 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tom King said:


> The co-ordinates are correct. Google Earth just doesn't recognize them as co-ordinates in their search box any more, and converts it to some sort of regular address. We're right on the border between Virginia and North Carolina.


You dropped the 36 (degrees for North).
Try:
36 30'50.49" N 77 50'17.47" W


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Nope. It used to work for years. copy and paste this address: 503 Arcadia Rd., henrico, nc 27842


You've left off part of the N coordinate. Add 36° to the beginning of the N sequence and it gets you there!

I didn't realize that the lake wrapped around you on both sides like that!

If you zoom in, folks, you can even see Pam's nice agility course. (that Tom built for her! )

Here's my (very little in comparison to Tom's!) farm. It's a long narrow wedge starting with just the driveway at the road. (where the coordinates set you down) and continuing down toward the bottom of the screen. Except for the houses along the roads to the right and left, we own the chunk in the middle, back to the big field beyond the riding ring. You have to REALLY zoom in, but my agility course is set up too.  They haven't updated the satellite photos in a couple of years, because the addition isn't on the house in this photo, and the pool is still there.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

izzy's mom said:


> Upstate New York, just West of Albany


Howdy, neighbor! Burnt Hills, NY here


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Beautiful Willamette Valley in Oregon, not too far from Suzi  Great wine here too!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*Long Island NY*


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

gertchie said:


> Beautiful Willamette Valley in Oregon, not too far from Suzi  Great wine here too!


Just enjoyed a bottle of Williamette Valley Pinot Noir! Very nice!


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

Chester, VA


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Pucks104 said:


> Just enjoyed a bottle of Williamette Valley Pinot Noir! Very nice!


That's great! I'm glad the word is out about Oregon wines & I'm happy you liked it! Oregon is a pretty great place to live


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

St.Louis

I see there a quite a few near St.Louis. Check out the Greater Havanese Fanciers as there is an upcoming Havanese play date coming up in the near future which will be held at Queeny Park. Would love to meet some fellow forum members!

https://www.facebook.com/GreaterStLouisHavaneseFanciers

The official Meetup page:
https://www.facebook.com/GreaterStLouisHavaneseFanciers


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

rdanielle said:


> St.Louis
> 
> I see there a quite a few near St.Louis. Check out the Greater Havanese Fanciers as there is an upcoming Havanese play date coming up in the near future which will be held at Queeny Park. Would love to meet some fellow forum members!
> 
> ...


Hey I am too! Well, thirty miles from there...lol. We need to have a playdate!


----------



## Keanu (Aug 12, 2014)

Holland(Europe)


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

gertchie said:


> Beautiful Willamette Valley in Oregon, not too far from Suzi  Great wine here too!


I went wine tasting in Dundee last month, after going to the Natl. Specialty in Portland. I have a lot of Pinot Noir at home as I visit Sherwood and Beaverton a couple times a year and often visit the wineries nearby .


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Rory and I live in downtown Kirkland, Washington, a small suburb across the lake from Seattle. We have three city parks within 5 minutes walking distance and a fourth right at a mile away.









Within easy walking distance we have two separate grooming shops and a dog bakery, and two small stores that carry natural dog foods and other dog supplies.

We have four restaurants that welcome well-behaved dogs on their patios including the one shown below; plus a new craft beer pub that welcomes dogs off leash and has a putt-putt golf course.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Charlotte, NC


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Ashburn VA


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

Long Island, NY


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Cochrane, Alberta, Canada. Small town just outside Calgary.


----------



## crabappel (Feb 22, 2012)

Greenwich, CT


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Brentwood, Tennessee, a suburb of Nashville.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

San Carlos, California. 25 miles south of San Francisco.


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Spokane, WA

Julie ~Spokane, WA~ 
& Harry the GR, Stonecroft Ordinary Wizarding Levels
& Sam, the rescue Havanese!
Champ at the Bridge 3/10/99, Mac at the Bridge 7/13/00, 
Molly at the Bridge 3/11/05, Buddy at the Bridge 12/18/06, 
Moe at the Bridge 4/26/07, Jilly at the Bridge 10/15/11
"Home is where the weenies are!"
Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MommaMia (Feb 23, 2014)

Virginia, near the beach!


----------



## SharonW (May 4, 2014)

East Tennessee


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Paris France


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Columbus, Ga

Nic & Darla


----------



## Floradora (Oct 22, 2013)

Andover, MA (a little north and west of Boston)


----------



## doloresbconnolly (Jul 25, 2014)

*Where are you from*

Lucy and myself are from Maple Ridge in Beautiful British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

We are in Ferrisburg Vermont


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We do have a thread going where we are pinning our locations on a map. I will bump it up again.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We live in Oregon City, Oregon. And that is very close to Portland Oregon . Tammy drove all the way here for the Nationals and I got to meet Tillie! And Tammy. Ha Ha I cant just write short notes.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Cuba and I (and Tycho, my Coton de Tulear, and my husband Richard) live in Oxford, in England


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

We just moved from Ridgewood NJ to Wyckoff NJ. We have a home in Cape May NJ for the summer months and Sewall's Point Fl for the winter. Lily loves to visit all 3 but her favorite seems to be Florida


----------



## azcolaw (Jul 19, 2013)

Denver


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Another Long Islander!


----------



## Cassidy (Jul 29, 2014)

Reno NV


----------



## Risa (Aug 21, 2014)

Ilwaco,,WA


----------



## savedbygrace (Jul 30, 2014)

North Carolina all my life. Vintage 1968 lol


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

New Orleans


----------

